

Concern for Those Who Screen the Web - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/19/technology/19screen.html

======
mikecarlucci
While it isn't surprising what these people have to see, I was still somewhat
caught off guard at the emotional toll these jobs can take.

